# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  χαριζονται καναρινια

## ΖΙΖΙ

καλημερα.χαριζω καναρινια σε οσους ξερουν να τα φροντιζουν καλα..περιοχη θεσσαλονικης και χαλκιδικης..ειναι υγιεστατα και πανεμορφα..τα αρσενικα ειναι τελοιοι τραγουδιστες..

----------


## tzeris

ναι φιλε τι καναρινια κ ποσα ενδιαφερομαι απο θεσσαλονικη ειμαι

----------


## προκοπης

Καλημερα, εχω 4 καναρινια και ποτε δεν λεω οχι σε ενα νεο καναρινακι, κριμα ομως που ειμαι στη χιο ....................
Μπραβο σου για την κινηση αυτη παντως!

----------


## lilith

κριμα που εισαι μακρια και ειμαι αθήνα...  ::  μακαρι να πανε σε καλά χέρια!

----------


## ΖΙΖΙ

δημητρη μετα τις διακοπες του πασχα μπορω να σου φερω ενα στη θεσσαλονικη.μιλαω παντα για αρσενικο και σκουρο.να ξερεις οτι κελαηδαει πολυ,το λεω μηπως εχεις καποιο προβλημα.αν εισαι οκ,θα τα πουμε λιγο πιο πριν για να το κανονισουμε.

----------


## micka

Η αγγελία έκλεισε; γιατί και γω ενδιαφέρομαι παιδιά...Έχω 4 καναρίνια και 5 νεοσσούς! Έστω και για ένα δε θα λεγα όχι! Ευχαριστώ

----------


## micka

Ζωή η αγγελία έκλεισε? Θ ενδιαφερόμουν και γω για ένα πουλάκι! Σγουρά δεν έχω κιόλας. Είμαι από Θεσ/νίκη. Εάν υπάρχει κάτι θα μ ενδιέφερε!

----------


## paoki72

> καλημερα.χαριζω καναρινια σε οσους ξερουν να τα φροντιζουν καλα..περιοχη θεσσαλονικης και χαλκιδικης..ειναι υγιεστατα και πανεμορφα..τα αρσενικα ειναι τελοιοι τραγουδιστες..


Kαλησπερα Ζωη.Ειμαι Χαλκιδικη και εχω φτιαξει μια μεγαλη κλουβα οπου εχω καποια καναρινακια μεσα.Ψαχνω για θηλυκα γιατι εχω μονο μια!

----------


## vospieros

δεν ξερω αμα εκλεισε αγγελια αλλα ενδιαφερομαι για τον αρη μου που ειναι μονος του να τον ζευγαρωσω αν εχει μεινει κανενα θηλυκο αλλα θελω καποιες πληροφοριες ηλικια και χρωμα...
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ΖΙΖΙ

καλημερα..εχω ηδη δωσει καποια αλλα εχω ακομη αρκετα..ζητω συγνωμη απο καποιους στους οποιους ειχα υποσχεθει οτι θα εδινα και αργησα λιγο,απλως δεν ειχα χρονο λογω σχολης.θηλυκα δεν εχω.μετα απο μια εβδομαδα θα μπορω σιγουρα..θα δωσω πρωτα σε οσους υποσχεθηκα και οσα μεινουν θα τα δωσω σε οσους αλλους θελουν..αν τελειωσουν τα ενηλικα,ενδιαφερεστε και για τα μικρα που εβγαλα τωρα;;

----------


## joel

γεια με λενε ελευθερια και εχω 1 κοκατιλ(το οποιο μου χαρισαν) και επειδη ειναι μονο του και δεν εχω λεφτα να του αγορασω φιλους και μου αρεσουν πολυ τα καναρινια θα ηθελα παρα πολυ 1 ζευγαρι καναρινια!!οποτε αν θες εσυ 'η ο οποιοσδηποτε να μου χαρισει καποιο πουλι τοτε μπορει να με παρει τηλ στο *********.μενω αθηνα αλλα επειδη εχω συγγενεις μπορω να ερθω εκει να τα παρω ευχαριστω!!

----------


## xXx

Καλό θα ήταν να μη δημοσιεύεις τα προσωπικά στοιχεία σου έτσι στο φόρουμ! Καλώς ήρθες κιόλας αν θες μπορείς να μας συστηθείς εδώ
viewforum.php?f=4

----------


## doumpe

γεια σου ζωή... ενδιαφέρομαι κι'εγω για καναρινακια... είμαι από θεσσαλονικη, ελπίζω να υπάρχουν ακόμα διαθέσιμα...   ::

----------


## evdoxia

::  


> καλημερα.χαριζω καναρινια σε οσους ξερουν να τα φροντιζουν καλα..περιοχη θεσσαλονικης και χαλκιδικης..ειναι υγιεστατα και πανεμορφα..τα αρσενικα ειναι τελοιοι τραγουδιστες..


ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΩΗ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ? ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΟΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΖΩΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ ΔΕΚΑΠΕΝΤΕ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΤΟ ΜΩΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΒΥ ΕΝΑ ΓΚΛΟΣΤΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΖΩΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ

----------


## sakis276

Καλησπερα.Ενδιαφερομαι κι εγω.Απο θεσσαλονικη ειμαι κι ερχομαι εντος θεσσαλονικης,οπου βολευει.Εχω ηδη καναρινια και θελω να βαλω ''ξενο αιμα'' γιατι τα δικα μου εχουν ολα συγγενεια και δεν μπορω να τα ζευγαρωσω μεταξυ τους.Αυτην την περιοδο ''καιγομαι για αρσενικο'' αδιαφορου χρωματος,γιατι εχω μια θυληκια ιζαμπελα,ετοιμη για ζευγαρι και ειναι κριμα να μεινει μονη της.

----------


## sini

Καλησπερα ζωη...χαριζεις ακομα καναρινακια,μενω Θεσσαλονικη και θα ηθελα πολυ ενα

----------


## allesandro30

Καλησπέρα Ζωη και χρόνια πολλά. Αν  έχεις ακόμη καναρίνια και χαρίζεις θα ήθελα να μου δώσεις ένα ζευγαρι αν μπορείς αύριο που θα φεύγω Διδυμότειχο. Αν ναι επικοινώνησε μαζί μου στο **********, Δημήτρης.

*Τα greeklish απαγορεύονται στο φόρουμ, γι' αυτό και έγραψα ξανά το ποστ στα ελληνικά. 
Επίσης, για δική μας ασφάλεια καλό είναι να αποφεύγουμε να δίνουμε τα προσωπικά μας στοιχεία δημόσια στο φόρουμ. Μπορείς να δώσεις το τηλ σου μέσω πμ στο μέλος. Τέλος, η αγγελία είναι πολύ παλιά, οπότε ίσως έχεις καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα αν ανοίξεις νέα, δική σου αγγελία στην οποία θα ζητάς να σου χαρίσουν καναρίνι.
Φιλικά!*
*Αντιγόνη*

----------


## nikolakis81

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα!!!!
θα με ενδιέφερε για μικρα αφου θηλυκά δεν εχεις.... :winky: 

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά!!!!

----------


## irene

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!
Κρίμα που είμαι Αθήνα..θα ήθελα κι εγώ :-)

----------


## Antigoni87

Παιδιά, υπενθυμίζω ότι η αγγελία είναι παμπάλαια!

----------


## abscanary

Πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία ΖΙΖΙ. Εύγε!

----------


## Niva2gr

Επειδή πραγματικά η αγγελία πάει να κλείσει χρόνο σε λίγο, και δεν νομίζω να ισχύει, την κλειδώνω μέχρι νεωτέρας.

----------

